
Tilda is the web design tool for the rest of us - dustinmoris
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/07/tilda-is-the-web-design-tool-for-the-rest-of-us/
======
DrScump
Funny how this same blogspam ended up on a bunch of different sites[0] in the
same instant, each attributed to a different author. ("Agatha Christie"?
seriously?)

[0] techgig dailytechgadgets globoble ...

